# Ambrosia Maple Flooring



## gvwp (Jan 16, 2013)

Finishing up a remodel on one of my houses. We put down 3 1/4" wide ambrosia Maple flooring in the living room. Makes a nice view when you step inside the door. The walls are 6" T&G Eastern White Pine. Base is not in yet but will also be Eastern White Pine. Kitchen cabinets are made of Red Oak with a Walnut countertop. 

[attachment=16371]
[attachment=16372]
[attachment=16373]
[attachment=16374]
[attachment=16375]
[attachment=16376]


----------



## DomInick (Jan 16, 2013)

Beautiful job and beautiful floor. 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow thats an awesome floor!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 17, 2013)

thats a beutiful floor david . whats the widest floor boards you would recomend for a floor? duckman :dunno:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 17, 2013)

An all wood house, now your talking! I always wanted to do something like that. Maybe in the next house. Nice work, really looks nice.


----------



## gvwp (Jan 17, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> thats a beutiful floor david . whats the widest floor boards you would recomend for a floor? duckman :dunno:



Thank you! I personally do not like wide flooring. No matter how careful you are with drying and how carefully you install it will always tend to cup at one point. I don't have an endmatcher so there is no T&G on the ends of the flooring. Not a problem with narrower widths but this becomes more of a problem with wider pieces. I hear of some people making flooring up to 12" wide but I don't see it lasting unless the entire board is welded to the subfloor. :dash2: I don't like the longer lengths either. No matter how straight you get the lumber before the moulder there is always a slight bow which makes very long pieces more difficult to install although the actual process of the moulding of the flooring is easier with feeding longer pieces. I just cut these long pieces down before install. This also makes it easier to cut out any defects along the way. All this is just my opinion of course. I am by no means a professional wood flooring installer.


----------



## gvwp (Jan 17, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> An all wood house, now your talking! I always wanted to do something like that. Maybe in the next house. Nice work, really looks nice.



Well an all wood living room anyway. I was overruled on the rest of the house. Drywall and carpet. :dash2: I am not a fan of drywall. Now the cabin I built is indeed 100% wood. 900 sq ft story and a half. Pictures are on here someplace.


----------



## jmurray (Apr 9, 2013)

love the flooring. two questions 
1 how much did that run a sq/ft
2 did you put your own finish on it, or is it factory


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 9, 2013)

I believe he milled the lumber from his own logs and then molded the tongue and groove flooring himself and also installed it himself


----------



## gvwp (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes. What Jimmy said.


----------



## brown down (Apr 12, 2013)

wow thats insane looking!!!! awesome job!


----------



## Arhsub (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow! Awesome and really appreciative work. I am wondering to install it in my new house. I think it will look pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 8, 2013)

That's a really pretty and unique floor! I like the way you laid it on a diagonal too, I don't recall ever seeing that on a wood floor, more work I imagine?


----------



## gvwp (Oct 8, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> That's a really pretty and unique floor! I like the way you laid it on a diagonal too, I don't recall ever seeing that on a wood floor, more work I imagine?



I think installing on a diagonal actually makes it easier. You don't have to worry about matching a line perfectly straight because the human eye can't tell if the line is off 45 degrees like it can when its a straight line.


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 8, 2013)

gvwp said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > That's a really pretty and unique floor! I like the way you laid it on a diagonal too, I don't recall ever seeing that on a wood floor, more work I imagine?
> ...



Plus putting hardwood flooring in straight in a remodel is hard, the walls are never parralel , it looks like total crap when you get to the other wall and the seam is off an 1"..........


----------



## gvwp (Oct 8, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> > barry richardson said:
> ...



Exactly. I like doing the same with walls. Makes it much easier.


----------

